# Kid shoots a double.



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

My 10 year old shot 2 ducks this morning, in one shot, man you should have seen his chest inflate after that one. So far he's shot more birds this year than his dad has, and I couldn't be happier.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Congrats! The joys of the youth opener, good proof of it's success.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

God can I remeber my fist youth waterfowl hunt!!! Congrats!


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

glad to see he got some. sounds like he's a great shot.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I bet there will be no stopping him now!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Isn't youth waterfowl great. Glad your boy had fun.


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

An unbelievable event has occured, he did it again tonight, 2 ducks, one shot. The little guy is havin a ball. What an excellent season for the kids.


----------



## flyway (Jun 28, 2004)

On a youth hunt several years ago, my son who is 21 now, shot 3 ringnecks with one shot! Talk about excited!
Huge congrats to your son on his doubles. I hope he turns out to be the sportsman that my son has become. 
Starting them out hunting when they are young is one of the best things any of us can do for our kids.
Jamey


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Man 2 in one shot...he keeps that up and you won't have to worry about shells! Congrates on the successful hunt! We need the youth to get involved to keep the sport alive!


----------



## leadshot (Aug 2, 2004)

I took my nephew on his first ever duck hunt during the youth hunt about 7 years ago. Since then, he's been an avid waterfowler. Still remember the day my sister called me up *****ing about how much money this was costing her having to buy him his own gun, shells, camo. dekes, ect, ect, ect  He lives in MN and looks forward to coming out every fall to hunt with me.

Congradulate your son on his doubles. Hope you got pictures to remember this for years to come.


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

For sure got the pictures.


----------



## flyway (Jun 28, 2004)

Love to see them. I didn't have a camera with me when my son shot his 
Jamey


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

Didn't take them with digital cam, don't have one, but maybe when I get them developed I can scan them.


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

Total birds for him for the year, 2 grouse, 2 partridge, 1 dove, 4 ducks. Thanks guys for all the nice comments.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Congrats....Cool I know how he feels, I got a triple on teal my first waterfowl hunt. I was alone and put a sneak on a stockwater pond at home, I used a single shot 410 and I was around 14 years old. Nobody else in the family liked eating ducks so I had to eat them myself, I still don't care for duck meat. :x


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

buckseye i with you on that. i'm still looking for the perfect reciepe for ducks.


----------



## headshot_4 (Sep 22, 2004)

Ryan_Todd said:


> buckseye i with you on that. i'm still looking for the perfect reciepe for ducks.


crock pot.....italian dressing....onion....and garlic salt..thats all you need to know!


----------

